# Paph. Lady Isabel (3 Spikes)



## Brandon Tam (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy to see Paph. Lady Isabel with 3 spikes this year! :clap:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! Nice! Looks more toward Paph stonei!

I guess I still have to wait for a few more years before my stonei will get that many flower spikes.


Paphman910


----------



## Shiva (Jun 20, 2012)

Look at the size of this plant! Now I understand why mine hasn't flowered yet. It's beautiful!


----------



## Ruli (Jun 20, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeahhhh you win, best orchid ever! 

game over guys, lets pack it up


----------



## emydura (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW. Fantastic. Great growing. It is a really nice clone as well.


----------



## John M (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful plant! Well done!


----------



## nikv (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful! Now tell me, why is that bench so empty?


----------



## Brandon Tam (Jun 20, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Wow! Nice! Looks more toward Paph stonei!
> 
> I guess I still have to wait for a few more years before my stonei will get that many flower spikes.
> 
> ...




Hahaha! Well it is a cross between rothschildianum and stonei. I guess the stonei traits are stronger than the rothschildianum traits.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 20, 2012)

Brandon Tam said:


> Hahaha! Well it is a cross between rothschildianum and stonei. I guess the stonei traits are stronger than the rothschildianum traits.



I know it is a hybrid! My stonei is blooming pretty soon as I am waiting for them to all open up!

Paphman910


----------



## Brandon Tam (Jun 20, 2012)

nikv said:


> Beautiful, absolutely beautiful! Now tell me, why is that bench so empty?



That bench is actually a cart that I use to transport plants in and out of the greenhouse. Don't worry, the bench I pulled this plant from is filled from corner to corner. Time for another greenhouse I guess :rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 20, 2012)

wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2012)

That is just awesome! :smitten:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 21, 2012)

:clap: Beauties !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## tenman (Jun 21, 2012)

Impressive. Nice color, too. Good growing!


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2012)

thats the best one i ever seen


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2012)

Fantastic! Great growing. :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Great blooming!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2012)

Magnificent specimen


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Never saw one with that many spikes. It's a real beauty. Did I say how beautiful that is?


----------



## labskaus (Jun 21, 2012)

One of my favourite multies! Excellent flowers, and good growing.


----------



## fbrem (Jun 21, 2012)

Unstoppable!!!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow - superb plant and superb growing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2012)

Brandon,
Can I assume this is one of Bob Weltz's plants the Huntington Library inherited? If so, does it carry a flower quality award already? I recall the thread posted by one of our members here, how the Library ended up with most if not all of the Weltz collection. How long ago was that? 6 months? A year?


----------



## Brandon Tam (Jun 21, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Brandon,
> Can I assume this is one of Bob Weltz's plants the Huntington Library inherited? If so, does it carry a flower quality award already? I recall the thread posted by one of our members here, how the Library ended up with most if not all of the Weltz collection. How long ago was that? 6 months? A year?



Rick,

Your assumption is correct! This is a plant from the S. Robert Weltz Orchid Collection and currently does not hold an award... yet. I plan to turn it in for judging in the coming weeks. Yes, I believe Lance Birk was the one that announced the donation of the collection to The Huntington since he was the one that convinced Mr. Weltz to donate his collection to The Huntington before his death. Lance and Robert were very close friends and since nobody could afford his collection, Lance convinced that The Huntington would be the best place to house and further his collection. The Weltz donation arrived May of 2010.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 21, 2012)

Very Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2012)

Well grown, get it to the soonest judging!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2012)

Very good Brandon!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 24, 2012)

great growing!


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful plant! Glad you're taking it to judging! Be sure to let us know the outcome!!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 26, 2012)

What a wonderful plant. I got to see Lance's display at the Santa Barbara Orchid show last March, with many of the Weltz collection blooming beautifully. Congratulations on your fine culture of a fine collections. I'm sure many of us, as we age, would wish such a great honor to be bestowed on our plants!


----------



## annab (Jun 26, 2012)

Stendhal syndrome not only for florence art.
I have no words.
anna


----------

